# Winterizing - Pumping Antifreeze Direct



## gmutt (May 9, 2007)

Has anyone ever bypassed putting the antifreeze into the fresh water tank by disconnecting the intake hose on the water pump and putting it into the bottle of antifreeze? (Yes, I know it's only June -- but I'm curious).

In my old TT (18' Prowler) I used to disconnect the intake hose to the water pump and stick it down in a bottle of antifreeze and - VIOLA! - pumps right into the pipes without having a bunch of antifreeze in the fresh water tank that has to be cleaned out later. Uses a lot less antifreeze, too.

It's a bit hard to get to on my 21rs - I have to open the outside storage compartment door and drop the little plywood divider between the storage compartment and the water pump casing, but I think it can be done without too much hassle.

ANy thoughts on this?

Gary


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

Yes,

My new rig comes with this setup, connected via "T" and valve to the water pump. Easiest winterizing I have ever done


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Gary...
We added the T with a hose (KIT) to the pump. You just stick the hose in, and turn the valve...no disconnecting to do. Very simple...and only about $14.

We NEVER put antifreeze into the fresh water tank. It's too difficult to get it all flushed out again.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I use a manual pump that connects to the city water inlet and the other end to a gallon of antifreeze. Works great, works fast, and no plumbing "switch-overs" needed.

Randy


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

gmutt said:


> Has anyone ever bypassed putting the antifreeze into the fresh water tank by disconnecting the intake hose on the water pump and putting it into the bottle of antifreeze? (Yes, I know it's only June -- but I'm curious).
> 
> In my old TT (18' Prowler) I used to disconnect the intake hose to the water pump and stick it down in a bottle of antifreeze and - VIOLA! - pumps right into the pipes without having a bunch of antifreeze in the fresh water tank that has to be cleaned out later. Uses a lot less antifreeze, too.
> 
> ...


 Yes. You can buy a kit from an RV dealer or look on line for one. It has a valve that switches to the supply tube that goes in the anti freeze bottle. If you put it in make sure you have the valve connected correctly otherwise you will end up with anti freeze in the tank. After doing it wrong I blew through the valve to make sure I knew which passages connected when you turned the valve.

When you winterize it don't forget that your hot water tank also has a bypass valve on it so you don't fill that up too when you winterize. I am not sure where yours are but the hot water tank and pump are located in different locations depending on the model. My 26 RS has the pump under the fridge so access is limited to work in but once done is easy to use. The hot water tank is under the left front bunk and has easy access and room to turn the bypass valve.

I use my trailer in winter and use the water too so I winterize after each trip and it takes about 15 minutes to do. The longest part is making sure you have not forgotten to open all the taps, kitchen hot & cold, wash basin hot &cold, shower hot & cold and outside kitchen hot & cold. In the process the sink and tub traps should also get filled for protection. Allow yourself 3 gallons but you will find you will use about 1.5-2 gal when everything goes OK.

Good luck with the planning


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I put one in and its great!!! I only use 1.5 gal and I stay our of the fresh water tank. I even mix up bleach/water and sanitize it in the spring. Best thing I ever bought, I am done in an hour.


----------



## wtscl (May 22, 2007)

I just looked on Camping World and found this kit. Has nayone used this? We recently purchased our TT and this winter will be our first winterization.


----------

